# 1040/2555EZ question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

started doing my daughters taxes and saw that on last year's 1040 you had a section on line 6 where you could put (10000) 2555EZ and then subtract from your total income .

On the 2019 form you have section 8a and b but there is no section where I can add the (10000)2555EZ anymore.

Should I just put the adjusted income like so (10000) and then subtract it as I have to enclose the 2555EZ also. 

Its just I was used to putting this (10000) 2555EZ at the end of the line 6.

I hope it makes sense what I'm asking as it took me awhile to figure out how to ask the question.

Thanks in advance.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There is no 2555EZ form for 2019. You have to use the regular 2555 form. 

There, you have in Part VIII line 45 the following:


> Subtract line 44 from line 43. Enter the result here and in parentheses on Schedule 1 (Form 1040 or 1040-SR),
> line 8. Next to the amount, enter “Form 2555.” On Schedule 1 (Form 1040 or 1040-SR), subtract this amount
> from your additional income to arrive at the amount reported on Schedule 1 (Form 1040 or 1040-SR), line 9 .


Seems it goes this year on Schedule 1 this time. Hey, why make things easy? <g>


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks I missed that while I was doing it today.Will redo tomorrow.

Thanks 

Bernie McKenna


----------

